# W m H Smiley



## angelamclane (Sep 6, 2020)

Hello, I bought two bottles and can't find any information on them.  1 is a W m H. Smiley Long Branch NJ that says on the back This bottle not to be sold and the 2nd one says Registered  WC. A. French and Co. Red Bank NJ around the bottom This bottle not to be sold and on the bottom it has 376. Is there any thing any one can tell me about them??


----------



## bottle-bud (Sep 6, 2020)

Pictures of the bottles will help identify them. Here is an ad from 1883 for French & Co.


----------



## PorkDaSnork (Sep 6, 2020)

angelamclane said:


> Hello, I bought two bottles and can't find any information on them.  1 is a W m H. Smiley Long Branch NJ that says on the back This bottle not to be sold and the 2nd one says Registered  WC. A. French and Co. Red Bank NJ around the bottom This bottle not to be sold and on the bottom it has 376. Is there any thing any one can tell me about them??


Do you have pictures of them?


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 6, 2020)

some info on French.





__





						Search results for query: French Red Bank
					





					www.antique-bottles.net


----------



## angelamclane (Sep 6, 2020)

PorkDaSnork said:


> Do you have pictures of them?


----------



## angelamclane (Sep 6, 2020)

yes I just posted some


----------



## angelamclane (Sep 7, 2020)

bottle-bud said:


> Pictures of the bottles will help identify them. Here is an ad from 1883 for French & Co.
> 
> View attachment 211621 View attachment 211622


Thank you, This was helpful and I am very new to this and learned some things


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 9, 2020)

angelamclane said:


> Hello, I bought two bottles and can't find any information on them.  1 is a W m H. Smiley Long Branch NJ that says on the back This bottle not to be sold and the 2nd one says Registered  WC. A. French and Co. Red Bank NJ around the bottom This bottle not to be sold and on the bottom it has 376. Is there any thing any one can tell me about them??



Wm. = William
Chas. = Charles
Jos. = Joseph
Jon. = Jonathon
Robt. = Robert
Dnl. = Daniel
Etc. = etc.


----------



## angelamclane (Sep 10, 2020)

Bohdan said:


> Wm. = William
> Chas. = Charles
> Jos. = Joseph
> Jon. = Jonathon
> ...


Thank you for that information


----------

